
Tutorial on Network Layers 2 and 3 [pdf] - luu
https://www.ietf.org/edu/documents/82-RoutingBridgingSwitching-Perlman.pdf
======
kelukelugames
Is there a talk to go with this? It's hard to internalize bullet points.

~~~
throwaway000002
I haven't listened to this talk, but Radia Perlman's Google Tech talk may be
relevant: "Routing without tears; Bridging without danger"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-25NoCOnP4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-25NoCOnP4)

Her keynote from Linux.conf.au 2013, however, is fantastic:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKa592OZhcc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKa592OZhcc)

------
j3_d1
IETF meeting 2011

